# Suche - MMOFPS / MMOTPS



## Biores (16. September 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich habe mich hier mal schnell angemeldet, weil ich seit längerer Zeit nach einem neuen Spiel suche und manchmal schon mehr oder weniger verzweifelt bin.

Ich suche nach einem Online FPS oder TPS mit hauptsächlichen PvE-Inhalt. Vorzugsweise mit einer großen Karte, also keine kleinen Arenen oder so.

Sollten euch jetzt noch eine Menge Spiele einfallen, dann hab ich noch ein weiteres Kriterium. Ich stehe nicht so sehr auf Quests, eher so sinnloses Rumlaufen.

Grafik ist mir relativ egal, kann auch ruhig ein älteres Spiel sein. Aber bitte kein Plüschbärkampfspiel für Kleinkinder, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und deshalb darf da auch ruhig Blut und Sonstiges dabei sein.

Ich wäre bereit, für das Spiel zu zahlen, aber nicht monatlich.

Sollte euch jetzt DayZ einfallen: Danke, tolles Spiel, aber das Spiel ich schon.

Schon mal im Voraus vielen Dank! Ich weiß, dass das viele Kriterien sind, hoffe aber, dass ihr mir trotzdem weiterhelfen könnt.


----------



## Nulpe (17. September 2012)

Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Biores (17. September 2012)

Guild Wars? Das ist jetzt nicht so das, was ich suche. Ich meine, ja, man kann dort auch Schusswaffen haben, aber das macht es nicht zum Shooter. Außerdem ist das wieder so ein typisches "Questinggame".


----------



## DerpMonstah (18. September 2012)

Hab mal dein Thema hier abonniert, da mich dieses Genre auch sehr interessiert


----------



## hempsmoker (24. September 2012)

Ich hatte am Wochenende Glück und konnte einen Closed-Beta Zugang für Planetside 2 ergattern. Das ist ein MMOFPS. Ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie Battlefield 3 nur wesentlich umfangreicher und wer denkt "Bandar Desert" in BF3 wäre eine große Map: Die passt in den Kontinent - auf dem man in PS2 spielt - ca 20 mal (wenn nicht sogar öfters) rein. 

Es gibt 3 "Rassen" aus denen man wählen kann. Sehr viele Fahrzeuge und ein ziemlich großes Arsenal an Waffen. 

Konnte das Spiel aus Zeitgründen leider noch nicht ausgiebig testen, aber was ich bisher selbst gespielt und in LetsPlays gesehen habe hat mir sehr gefallen.

Wenn das Spiel erscheint, wird es free2play sein. Man kann zwar echtes Geld investieren (um z. B. Ausrüstung/Waffen schneller zu bekommen) muss man aber nicht. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es die Tage mal und erstelle einen Sammelthread dafür.


----------



## FrozenLayer (24. September 2012)

Das Spiel hier sieht relativ vielversprechend aus, konnte es selbst aber noch nicht antesten:
Game | | Free Online Multiplayer FPS | Firefall the GameFree Online Multiplayer FPS | Firefall the Game

Soll das hier bieten:
-Riesige offene Welt
-Crafting und Gathering
-Anpassung von Ausrüstung und Aussehen
-Team- und First-Person-Shooter
-Komplett kostenlos

Vielleicht spricht dich das ja an. Viel Glück.


----------



## Nulpe (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei google gibts auch ne mmorpglist. Da kann man sich gaaanz viele angucken + Bilder.


----------



## Biores (4. Oktober 2012)

Heyho, ich wollt mich dann auch mal melden.

Also erstmals danke für die mehr und auch weniger hilfreichen Antworten.

Von *Planetside 2* hab ich schon gehört, sieht meiner Meinung nach ziemlich gut aus. Werde es auch mindestens ein mal testen, da es mich interessiert.
Ist nur leider rein PvP und ich suche ja eher nach PvE.

*Firefall* ist ebenfalls sehr schön, warte schon lange darauf. Hierbei wird mich später aber sicher das endlose questen stören.

--



> Bei google gibts auch ne mmorpglist. Da kann man sich gaaanz viele angucken + Bilder.



Ja, ich denke, dass einem klar sein sollte, dass wenn man hier nach einem Spiel fragt, der Fragensteller wohl schon mehrere Listen vergebens durchgeschaut hat.
Sollte das ein Troll sein, fand ich das jetzt nicht äußerlich witzig, aber naja.

--

Kommen wir nun zu meinem Stand der Dinge.

1. *TheWarZ* startet am 15. Oktober die Alpha und am 31. dann die Closed Beta. Das wird bestimmt ein gutes Spiel, abwarten.
2. Ob *StarForge* jemals fertig wird, ich weiß es nicht. Aber ich finde das Projekt sehr interessant, sodass ich das weiter verfolgen werde.
3. Ich hatte das Glück, *Primal Carnage* anzuspielen und muss sagen, dass es echt Spaß macht ist. PvP, aber das soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein.
4. Zur Zeit spiele ich noch die F2P Version von *The Hunter*. Das ist ein Singleplayergame, das mir persönlich sehr viel Freude bereitet.

So, das war 's auch erst mal. Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## Leckrer (4. Oktober 2012)

Spontan fällt mir da Blacklight Retribution ein.


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da Blacklight Retribution ein.


 
Genau das wollte ich auch vorschlagen, besonders nachdem ich 





> Aber bitte kein Plüschbärkampfspiel für Kleinkinder, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und deshalb darf da auch ruhig Blut und Sonstiges dabei sein.


gelesen habe 
Ist ein echt netter Shooter den man auch wunderbar zocken kann ohne Geld zu investieren.

Aber wenn ich das hier lese


> Ich suche nach einem Online FPS oder TPS mit hauptsächlichen PvE-Inhalt. Vorzugsweise mit einer großen Karte, also keine kleinen Arenen oder so.


Fällt mir nur noch Planetside 2 ein. 
Zocke immoment die Beta und es macht echt fun. Kurzbeschreibung:
Ein Server, Hunderte von Spieler und 3 Nationen  Reinstes PVE auf einer gigantischen Map von der ich immer noch nur ein Bruchteil kenne 
Es gibt keine Lobbys oder Rooms denen man Joinen kann. Man Spawnt einfach in der Welt wie in einem MMO und kann dann selbst für sich entscheiden was man macht oder was man nicht macht.
Schlachten um eine bestimmte Basis können auch mal Tage dauern. Heute hat meine Nation es z.B. geschafft nach ~ 4 Tagen endlich eine größere Basis einzunehmen  Das war echt episch 
Grafik ist auch ziemlich nice, ich würd es dir mal empfehlen reinzuschauen


----------



## Biores (4. Oktober 2012)

Blacklight Retribution ist nicht so mein Fall, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.

Planetside 2 ist PvE? Oh, dann war ich falsch informiert. Gucke es mir die Tage dann mal an.


----------



## Robonator (4. Oktober 2012)

Biores schrieb:


> Blacklight Retribution ist nicht so mein Fall, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Planetside 2 ist PvE? Oh, dann war ich falsch informiert. Gucke es mir die Tage dann mal an.


 
Lass dich nicht zu sehr davon abschrecken  Anfangs hab ich es nur kurz angezockt und fand es echt unübersichtlich und ich hatte keine Ahnung was ich tun sollte, aber jetzt wo ich ein wenig herausgefunden habe macht es schon fast süchtig


----------



## Volcom (7. Oktober 2012)

Da dir hier viele zu Planetside 2 raten würd ich dir für die zwischenzeit den ersten Teil empfehlen. Ich hab ihn zwar schon min. 3 Jahre nichtmehr gespielt und weiß deswegen auch nicht ob die Server noch funktionieren und es noch gespielt wird. Aber für den Anfang ist es eine nette kostenlose Erfahrung. Die riesen Schlachten verwirren am Anfang zwar sehr und man weiß kaum woher ein Schuss kommt, jedoch nach Einspielungsphase echt lustig.  
Werd mir dann aber auch bald mal Planetside 2 anschauen.


----------



## hempsmoker (8. Oktober 2012)

Biores schrieb:
			
		

> Blacklight Retribution ist nicht so mein Fall, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.
> 
> Planetside 2 ist PvE? Oh, dann war ich falsch informiert. Gucke es mir die Tage dann mal an.





			
				Volcom schrieb:
			
		

> Da dir hier viele zu Planetside 2 raten würd ich dir für die zwischenzeit den ersten Teil empfehlen. Ich hab ihn zwar schon min. 3 Jahre nichtmehr gespielt und weiß deswegen auch nicht ob die Server noch funktionieren und es noch gespielt wird. Aber für den Anfang ist es eine nette kostenlose Erfahrung. Die riesen Schlachten verwirren am Anfang zwar sehr und man weiß kaum woher ein Schuss kommt, jedoch nach Einspielungsphase echt lustig.
> Werd mir dann aber auch bald mal Planetside 2 anschauen.



Ist allerdings gerade noch Closed-Beta. Habe fast 2 Wochen gebraucht bis ich über Twitter einen Key erhalten habe ( @planetside2 ).


----------



## Biores (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich war wohl zu blöd für Planetside (1), da ich es für meinen Account nicht freischalten konnte.. 

Aber egal, habe mir heute Zugang zur Alpha von The War Z gekauft. Am 15. geht's los.


----------



## Robonator (9. Oktober 2012)

> Ist allerdings gerade noch Closed-Beta. Habe fast 2 Wochen gebraucht bis ich über Twitter einen Key erhalten habe ( @planetside2 ).


Muhahaha ich hab die MissMurder die mal über den Twitter-Account da war einmal nett gefragt und direkt einen bekommen 



> Aber egal, habe mir heute Zugang zur Alpha von The War Z gekauft. Am 15. geht's los.


Kannst ja mal berichten wie es sich so spielt 

Ich hab eben nen Key zu Age of Chivalry bekommen und zocke das nu erstmal


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Oktober 2012)

Gleich beim ersten Mal? Nicht übel .


----------

